# Http error 500



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A problem with your browser handling some HTTP on the site.

I've never seen this error when trying to use the TAM website.

Here's the technical dope on it.... https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh168535(v=nav.90).aspx


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It’s Microsoft’s way of telling you something went wrong but we don’t know what.
Really helpful of them.


----------

